# Flavour combo cheat thread



## spoiledbroth

Some of your favourite pairings?


Green onion and sesame

Parsnip and honey 

Konbu and anchovy


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Fresh garlic & ginger


----------



## James

Brown butter and sage

Kombu and bonito flakes

Garlic, thyme, shallots and butter


----------



## ecchef

Maple syrup and dashi.
Oil cured olives and dried cherries.
Coffee and cardamom.


----------



## Badgertooth

Porcini and butter & garlic
Tarragon and chicken
Fish sauce & lime & brown sugar
Rye and pickle juice
Chili and ginger
Feta and watermelon
Tomatoes and sherry vinegar


----------



## chinacats

tomatoes and garlic
onions and garlic
lime and salt


----------



## TheCaptain

Sriracha and lime
Nutella and bananas
brie and apricot jam


----------



## panda

Whisky and bitter beer


----------



## Godslayer

Red curry and coconut
Lavander and white chocolate
Butter and more butter
Salt and pepper
Honey and balsamic


----------



## chinacats

panda said:


> Whisky and bitter beer



is there any other kind of beer?


----------



## James

Godslayer said:


> Butter and more butter



This is my favorite


----------



## spoiledbroth

Swiss chard and anything rich

Carrot and ginger

Garlic and ginger is another great one

Aka miso and ginger 

Lemon and parsley 

Daikon and coriander (ummm I mean like cilantro leaves)

Shoyu and butter (have it on veg tonight! You'll thank me)

Bacon and anchovy


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@spoiledbroth from your first post: Korean cuisine much? 

the right amount of rice vinegar and any indian/curry flavors (makes it a bit non-trad, more western-curry like though)
almond flour (in pastry) with baked fruit
wakame and red curry
orange flesh instead of tomatoes in some masala-based dishes (that can go great or wrong! idea is from some bengal recipe...)
mustard (both seeds and powder), chili, coconut milk, curry leaf and pineapple (bengaloid again...)
curry leaf with coconut milk and some heat and sweetness in general
not sure about this one yet: mirin in chocolatey dishes
just the right amount (a butter knife tip is a good guide) of bhut jolokia powder in already spicy, rich dishes (don't use as the main heat source, it will just taste harsh).
cassia rind and pandan (think sri lankan curry)
saffron and rosewater/pandan (think biryani)
roasted fresh turmeric and ginger (think Khao Soi)
roast peanuts and sour-hot flavours (think som tam)


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

And two that, for some reason, can turn out great or horrible quickly:

Tempeh and paprika-oriented flavors
Orange zest and shiitake


----------



## preizzo

Egg bacon 
Gin tonic 
Fish lemon 
Garlic oil 
Truffle egg 
Tomato pasta 
Orange time honey


----------



## Mucho Bocho

lox and cream cheese
grapefruit and white anchovy
picked beets and red onions
mustard and charcutterie
smoke and pork
wok hei and veg
Chinese vinegar and dumplings
peanut butter and banana


----------



## DamageInc

duck & kale
lime & butternut squash
jalapeno vinegar & chicken soup
capers & anything


----------



## JaVa

SWEETS
fresh mint & pineapple 
basil & strawberries 
balsamic syrup & strawberries
salty licorice & rasberries 
chili & rasberries 
cloudberry and Laplands cottage cheese
rhubarb & basil

SAVORY 
rosemary & bacon
rosemary & lime
rosemary & conjac
oregano & lime
sour cream & arugula
white wine & fennel
+1 for the egg & truffle (best breakfast ever  )


----------



## Casaluz

Sake and Spanish chorizo
ghee and olive oil
tomatoes and anchovies


----------



## panda

rice and beans


----------



## cheflivengood

salt and pepper
peaches and cream
2pac and biggie smalls


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

For some reason: boiled onion/garlic/tomato and lentils (as is found in quite a few indian dhal recipes)
Ajwain and chickpea doughs (Chila? Check. Samosa? Check. Tikka Marinade? Check....). Probably thyme would work with chickpeas too, never tried...
Tamarind and sugar (Pad Thai. Sambhar.)
Mango and coconut (Thai sweet sticky rice)
Chickpeas and Cilantro/Parsley(Falafel)
Molasses and ginger 
Asparagus and lemon
Caramelized sugar (as in, literally fry and deglaze with the), brandy in fruit fillings


----------



## jgraeff

Savory:
Toasted fennel seed, tomato, lime 

Tarragon, sweet chili 

Mango, fennel

Green olive, orange

Sweet:

Cardamom, pineapple 

Banana, pecans 

Dulche de leche, banana, chocolate 

Lime, coconut


----------



## spoiledbroth

cheflivengood said:


> salt and pepper
> peaches and cream
> 2pac and biggie smalls



LOL


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Chili pepper, citris ponzu raw oysters


----------



## Nemo

Onion and star anise.
Pork and cabbage. 
Duck and pinot noir.


----------



## ecchef

Parsnip & green papaya
Stilton & banana
Tomato & miso


----------



## Artichoke

Tomato and Aleppo pepper 
Blueberries and chèvre and black pepper (in a salad)
Prosciutto and pear


----------



## marc4pt0

Truffle oil on anything.





I kid. But seriously:

Black garlic + tarragon +butter on peeled asparagus. 

Severely burnt onion (read slowly caramelized to state of black), water and lemon verbena. This was an accident turned succesful expirement.

Cardamom + palm sugar + coconut milk for a sweet garnish on a savory dish ( like soup) or for dessert.

Theres more, just not enough time


----------



## spoiledbroth

ecchef said:


> Parsnip & green papaya
> Stilton & banana
> Tomato & miso


Man I find that tomato and miso combo to be so weird it reminds me of Campbell's tomato soup :s


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Medium hot dried pepper + onion + garlic + sumac + fat + dense protein (we all know where that leads to  )


----------



## Artichoke

Bacon + tomato


----------



## b2kk258

cheflivengood said:


> salt and pepper
> peaches and cream
> 2pac and biggie smalls



DED. :lol2:


----------



## Anton

Anchovies and capers 
Red onions, habanero, lime 
Roasted sesame and chocolate
Corn, lime salt and queso...


----------



## niwaki-boy

new guy here .. can I play?

Peanut butter and pickles 
Good blue cheese and roasted pear
Beernuts and beer
Birdeye chilies and red boat 50
Pancetta and my finger but hurts 
Lemon olive oil and maple syrup 
Pancetta and asparagus 
Cantaloupe and salt
Toast and chocolate 

And many of the others already stated!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Pineapple with anything smoky and proteiny - smoked tofu, bacon, ham.... (Thai pineapple rice... or just "hawaii"-anything  )

@Damage every time you mention capers, god ... orders a pizza contadina and smiles I guess


----------



## Kristoff

Dashi+bacon
Kimchi + watermelon
Butter + soy 
Creme fraiche + orange&lime 
Bergamot essence + dragon fruit 
Eggplant + anchovies
Daikon + sweeten tutu
Parsnip + vanilla
Black pudding + apple
Truffle + chicken 
Cauliflower + saffron
Foie gras + finger lime
Fish+rhubarb
Pork + stone fruits
Beef + miso

BUTTER 
SOY SAUCE


----------



## Drosophil

Warm melitzanosalata and well salted tomatoes


----------



## gic

Brussels sprouts and bacon


----------



## rami_m

gic said:


> Brussels sprouts and bacon



Shouldn't that be anything + bacon


----------



## Furminati

There's actually a great book called the flavour bible. It's pretty reasonably priced. It has all your classic match ups and a lot of combinations that might not be so obvious. Some of my favourite combos are

Pea+mint+bacon
Vanilla+cream
Dried sour cherry+chambord (reconstituted cherries in chambord then vita mixed to hell for a versatile sauce)
Crustaceans +tarragon+butter
White chocolate + deep fried wild rice
Garlic+chili+anchovy+oil
Cranberry+goat cheese +cinnamon
Duck+cherries
Foie+apples+calvados
Smoked paprika+chicken
Beef+chimichurri 
Not really reinventing the wheel here, but just chiming in


----------



## spoiledbroth

Yeah I think it's part of the ca program around here


----------



## JaVa

Couple of easy ones.

raspberries and white chocolate
cranberries and fudge
goat cheese and balsamic syrup
brie cheese and strawberries


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

I guess one fundamental lesson from most of the curry formulas is 

infused chili taste+coconut


----------



## spoiledbroth

of indian curries Rick Stein says it simply isn't one if it doesn't include onions sweated for ~20 minutes.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@spoiledbroth unless it is a purely asafoetida-based recipe, I think he's right on the mark


----------



## chefcomesback

Furminati said:


> There's actually a great book called the flavour bible. It's pretty reasonably priced. It has all your classic match ups and a lot of combinations that might not be so obvious. Some of my favourite combos are
> 
> Pea+mint+bacon
> Vanilla+cream
> Dried sour cherry+chambord (reconstituted cherries in chambord then vita mixed to hell for a versatile sauce)
> Crustaceans +tarragon+butter
> White chocolate + deep fried wild rice
> Garlic+chili+anchovy+oil
> Cranberry+goat cheese +cinnamon
> Duck+cherries
> Foie+apples+calvados
> Smoked paprika+chicken
> Beef+chimichurri
> Not really reinventing the wheel here, but just chiming in



Jeff , the flavour bible has been one of my go to books for composing menus , I love making the apprentices read it and see their reactions


----------



## Nemo

chefcomesback said:


> Jeff , the flavour bible has been one of my go to books for composing menus , I love making the apprentices read it and see their reactions



Mert, I'm interested in finding a book like this.

Where should I look for a copy in Aus?


----------



## chefcomesback

Nemo said:


> Mert, I'm interested in finding a book like this.
> 
> Where should I look for a copy in Aus?



I got it while I was in USA , don't know who carries them in down under


----------



## Nemo

chefcomesback said:


> I got it while I was in USA , don't know who carries them in down under



Might have a look in the Book Depository


----------



## Keith Sinclair

I have that book too.

fresh tarragon, saffron, reduced fish stock & white wine, butter. pour over grilled salmon.


----------



## DamageInc

Snails & Beurre Maître d'Hôtel








and capers


----------



## larosi125

cashew nuts, soy sauce and sesame


----------



## panda

orange juice & vodka


----------



## boomchakabowwow

food "ebony and ivory"..almost quite literally. 

black fermented soy beans and garlic.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@boomchakabowwow that's a Douchi suggestion  Add spring onion, shiitake and doubanjang/gochujang/sambal oelek for even more BANG. :cheffry:


EDIT: doubanjang/gochujang vs sambal oelek do not substitute. But they both work in that combo.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Honey or peanut butter and squid I heard  (DON'T. subcultural reference.)


----------



## boomchakabowwow

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @boomchakabowwow that's a Douchi suggestion  Add spring onion, shiitake and doubanjang/gochujang/sambal oelek for even more BANG. :cheffry:
> 
> 
> EDIT: doubanjang/gochujang vs sambal oelek do not substitute. But they both work in that combo.





i like to have a butcher cross cut a half rack of spare ribs. i cut them into riblets. rub on the black bean and garlic, some splash of Mirin..and steam it till done. spoon over fluffy white rice.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Life, I'm curious of your background? Your encyclopedia knowledge of ingredients is impressive.


----------



## spoiledbroth

The only thing I know about him is he must be exceptionally well read, such is his candor when writing.


----------



## zetieum

apple & roquefort
crème fraiche & Chestnut cream (Clement Faugier)
chocolate & coffee
strawberry & basilic
lamb & Corinth raisins


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

chocolate & coffee is probably a sub-case of "high quality fat & coffee"  coffee & cream .... damn Beastie Boys song in my ear now...


----------



## boomchakabowwow

spoiledbroth said:


> The only thing I know about him is he must be exceptionally well read, such is his candor when writing.



no kidding..i think he just called me douchy..


----------



## Mucho Bocho

smoked salmon and warm sunny side eggs


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Carom seeds (Ajwain) and: 

-Potato (see Samosa)
-Savory pastry (also see Samosa)

Gram flour batter (pancake) and Cha-Om (careful here, that herb's an acquired taste)
Gram flour batter and Carom 
Same batter and curry spices
Same batter and kala namak (another "careful here")

Caraway & Raisins, since it has recently been mentioned in another thread


----------



## chinacats

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Caraway & Raisins, since it has recently been mentioned in another thread



Not sure what the other thread was but this combo sounds like it will find it's way into my next rye bread.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

I think it was an irish soda bread presented on the main food porn thread  At least it looked like it was chock full of both


----------



## DDPslice

A beer and cooking dinner
Garlic and sage 
Heavy cream and anything
Fenugreek seeds and potatoes (sauted)
Nutella and classic lays chips
Cumin and fennel
Molasses, Panela, soy sauce
Asparagus and garlic chips


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Adding a newly discover one: diced pickled beets and pomegranate seeds


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Improvised curry powder cheat : cumin, chile pepper, coriander, turmeric are nearly always there. Mustard, fennel, fenugreek define the character. Cardamom, cinnamon, nutmeg/mace, black pepper, cloves, star anise kind of are the toppings...


----------



## Ivang

Achiote and orange
Guajillo, queso fresco and red onions


----------



## DDPslice

@mucho, is that juiced or whole (I imagine pomegranate seeds and diced cubes of beets to match which sounds like a textural circus, in a good way.



LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Improvised curry powder cheat : cumin, chile pepper, coriander, turmeric are nearly always there. Mustard, fennel, fenugreek define the character. Cardamom, cinnamon, nutmeg/mace, black pepper, cloves, star anise kind of are the toppings...



You make it sound so easy, I think you forgot to mention all the chanting and incense burning one must go through enlightenment of making the curry. And alcohol, of course to help with the chanting.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Whole seeds and cubed pickled beets about the same side as the seeds. It does give great texture and flavor. When the seeds burst you get a pleasant sweet rush of juice the pit add some nuttyness to the flavor. Simple but impactful


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@DDPSlice the reason to do it that way (even in recipes that suggest to just dump curry powder in): you will end up with a bit different flavor each time, but most of the times you will still get a great curry taste, so you can have curry and at the same time won't get tired of the same curry


----------



## DDPslice

Yea, as for the pomegranate I just wish there was a way to remove the inner seed from the surrounding flesh. I've always hated that part of the pomegranate.


----------



## nutmeg

Safran/nutmeg
Nutmeg/Parsley
Parsley/smoke
Smoke/yeast
yeast/rhum
rhum/banana
etc..


White truffel/Nutella/Coconut in this season

Lobster/Vanilla
Strawberry/orange blossom/ balsamico vinegar/ lemon

All these combos are great to make a component stronger, like parsley cream with nutmeg and smoke. Or a how to make with vanilla a lobster stock tasting more like lobster.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

"yeast/rhum" ... Christstollen?  (To those who don't know it: A dense, heavily enriched yeast bread with a marzipan core, a hint of gingerbread spices, and a screwton of fruit zests and rum-soaked raisins and candied fruit. And a powdered sugar coating. Traditional German christmas cake.). 

"saffron/nutmeg" ... Biryani and Pulao feature that sometimes 

Almonds (including almond milk and amaretto) and cherries have been mentioned? Also in combination with sugar, cardamom and rice? (note to self: Try a kheer-style desert risotto one day...)

Scallion greens on top of spicy chinese sauces


----------



## nutmeg

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> "yeast/rhum" ... Christstollen?  (To those who don't know it: A dense, heavily enriched yeast bread with a marzipan core, a hint of gingerbread spices, and a screwton of fruit zests and rum-soaked raisins and candied fruit. And a powdered sugar coating. Traditional German christmas cake.).


only vitamins!

Baba au rhum, banane, caramalized banane, parsley, smoked ice cream (not on the picture)


fotos hochladen
a lot of yeast..!


----------



## boomchakabowwow

eggs and avocado. almost made for each other.


----------



## Noah

Fresh hot peppers, fresh garlic, lime juice, and sea salt, optional sprinkle of sugar or dollop of honey/agave
Red Onions + Red, yellow, and/or orange bell pepper, shallots, garlic
Garlic, caramelized yellow onion, ginger, turmeric, cardamom, fenugreek, cumin, cinnamon, clove (AKA Vegan Nitter Kibbeh)
Paprika, cumin, cayenne, ginger, onion powder, garlic powder, cardamom, coriander, nutmeg, cinnamon, allspice, optional salt (AKA Berbere)
Garlic and Ginger
Avocado and Spicy Spike (a mix you can find in some health food stores)
The list goes on. I like food...


----------



## Evilsports

Roasted pine nuts + goat feta + aged balsamic


----------



## s0real

I'm Asian so to me adding MSG makes everything else taste great, on a serious note personal combination that can be used for any meat, garlic and sauces ratios : 1 oyster sauce, 1/2 dark soy sauce, 2 fish sauce and if you like a bit of chopped chillies.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

s0real said:


> I'm Asian so to me adding MSG makes everything else taste great, on a serious note personal combination that can be used for any meat, garlic and sauces ratios : 1 oyster sauce, 1/2 dark soy sauce, 2 fish sauce and if you like a bit of chopped chillies.



Oyster sauce, soy sauce, fish sauce, chili. I like vinegar so add it to those.

Bitter melon & Pork

Red Wine vinegar & lite olive oil.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Coconut-infused rices (eg Nasi Uduk) with plain Sambals (sambal badjak, sambal oelek)....


----------



## Jovidah

I suppose this one hasn't been mentioned yet:
-Roasted red beets & chocolate sauce. You can add thyme as well.


----------



## DDPslice

Jovidah said:


> I suppose this one hasn't been mentioned yet:
> -Roasted red beets & chocolate sauce. You can add thyme as well.



when you say chocolate sauce do you mean something sweet? 

I find that beets, especially the juice is a great cheat to keep a red wine sauce red. 


To keep this thread on track, I'd also have to say a great combo would be bacon with bacon, you simply can't get a better bacon-y flavor otherwise.


----------



## Jovidah

DDPslice said:


> when you say chocolate sauce do you mean something sweet?


Yep... exact same recipe as the sauce I throw on my ice cream. 100 grams of water, 100 grams of sugar, 150 grams of dark (55%) chocolate and a chunk of butter.
When I add thyme I usually add it to the beets so I can still use the same sauce for desert.


----------



## DDPslice

Gotcha, I was curious because I've been messing around alot with plain cacao. Publix (supermarket) sells this stuff $4/lb in bar form so I've been making lots of fudge, chocolate sauce and plain cacao tea for after my runs. 

Black cardamon and vanilla bean


----------



## suntzu

pepperoni + chocolate
sweet soy sauce + worcestershire sauce
strawberry + pepper
sweet white wine + sesame oil + light soy sauce
wakame + green peas


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Bell pepper + crushed coriander seed (not ground, not stale - orangey tasting) + creamy stuff. Kadai-anything foundation...


----------



## panda

vanilla ice cream + caramel + heavily salted fries

life - nothing ruins a dish for me quite like biting into a big chunk of a coriander seed, it's gotta be ground (coarse is fine but crushed leaves too big chunks)


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@panda I thought the same way, then found that it does work in breads and sundry indian preparations...

On that note, memo technique if you have several actually inedible whole spices in a dish that you need to collect before serving: Try to make their number a progression if the flavor profile allows, eg "1 star anise, 2 pieces cinnamon stick, 3 green cardamoms, 4 cloves"


----------



## Panamapeet

Two of my latest favourites are almond ice cream with poached pear and pork with oysters


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

A pairing I'm yet undecided on: "Red cooked" sauce and white radish as one of the vegetable mixins...


----------



## Noah

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> A pairing I'm yet undecided on: "Red cooked" sauce and white radish as one of the vegetable mixins...



What is red cooked sauce?


----------



## jklip13

I think it's about the "how" when it comes to combining flavors. Salt and vinegar, horseradish and roast beef, daikon and miso can all be really gross if you don't balance it to your tastes. There are definitely easier combos to balance (fries and ketchup) and more tricky ones (toothpaste and wasabi) but I dunno if arbitrary combinations are enough to give delicious results. This is a cool thread for inspiration though, and might prompt people to try new things, I just don't know if they're really "cheats"


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

@Noah a chinese preparation style that goes well with beef (or seitan actually!) and root veg. Aromatics not entirely unlikely to what is used in Pho, but made into thicker sauce with sugar and soy sauce...


----------



## Noah

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @Noah a chinese preparation style that goes well with beef (or seitan actually!) and root veg. Aromatics not entirely unlikely to what is used in Pho, but made into thicker sauce with sugar and soy sauce...



Thanks.


----------



## ecrphoto

A fan of doubling on pairings lately - chicken thigh roasted in schmalz on schmalz grilled sourdough, skirt steak in beef tallow grilled over binchotan, good fat flavor fun.


----------



## valgard

Kimchi + sesame oil + sesame seeds

And 

Cuban mojo


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

A lot of korean or chinese dishes + onion greens


----------



## Wdestate

pardon me if someone has already mentioned it there is enough pagers on this thread that i would be a liar if i said i read them all. If no one has mentioned it there is an entire book on this subject called "the flavor bible" its written by two people who have quite the accolades , i believe two james beard awards for best culinary book. but anywho. the entire book is just ingredients in alphabetical order with a list of ingredients that pair with it listed out how strong the flavor affinity is, these pairings all come from a survey they did with lots of tops chefs in the profession. i use it for menu writing all the time for quick brainstorming sessions.


----------



## Godslayer

True wasabi and yuzu is delicious, made a dish using scallop, langoustine, salmon and sablefish yuzu and wasabi beurre monté, not super powerful flavour wise but very complex and well balanced with what I presume is just about any seafood or white meat.


----------



## StonedEdge

Godslayer that combo sounds absolutely sublime!


----------



## Droahrig3

Mae ploy+goat cheese+green tomato kimchi


----------



## toufas

Droahrig3 said:


> Mae ploy+goat cheese+green tomato kimchi



Mae ploy? The curry paste brand?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

My guess is soy sauce or fish sauce  Unless he really meant "mae ploy + goat + cheese + green tomatoes + kimchi"


----------



## Badgertooth

Philly & sweet chilli


----------



## Droahrig3

Yes, I was referring to the Mae Ploy branded sweet&sour.. Popular prep on fried green tomatoes, even better on top of ed lee's green tomato kimchi


----------



## toufas

Droahrig3 said:


> Yes, I was referring to the Mae Ploy branded sweet&sour.. Popular prep on fried green tomatoes, even better on top of ed lee's green tomato kimchi



Could you please post his recipe?


----------



## Droahrig3

I actually change his recipe up quite a bit for my preparation..
Slice a case of green tomatoes about 5/8 an inch thick. Salt heavily, 1c or so and let them cure for 2-3 hrs. Prepare a paste of grated daikon(1/2lb), ginger(3T), garlic(6T), equal parts fish sauce and rice vin(1/2c ea), 1/2c cilantro, 4T korean chili flakes, 1.5c water, 1/4c sweet rice flour, 3T sugar. Mix your paste evenly and taste. I change the recipe slightly every time tasting as i go.. leave it on the counter at room temp for at least 24 hours or until you see a few bubbles, then refrigerate and after a few days, more if you like a more balanced flavor profile and lots of effervescent bubbling like I do. Sand lance sauce or any dried fish will give you a more varied flavor than just fish sauce if you choose to go that route, but the concept is simple. Taste as you go to find your own personal umami in your paste before rinsing your tomatoes of excess salt and mixing. I freakin love this stuff and it's ridiculously low food cost unless you are practically giving it away


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts

Suspected one: Seasoned glass noodles and bitter stuff - given how much you can load a yum woon sen (or summer roll) with celery leaves, raw cilantro and mint, blackened proteins... and it seems some authentic recipes go for neem flower buds (tried. I find a few pieces in a whole salad great, but a lot - i'm unashamedly too european for that...).


----------

